
Up to 300M People May Be Infected by Covid-19, Stanford's John Ioannidis Says - walterbell
https://usa.greekreporter.com/2020/06/27/up-to-300-million-people-may-be-infected-by-covid-19-stanford-guru-john-ioannidis-says/
======
giardini
More importantly, in the article Dr. Ioannidis warns that

'the draconian lockdowns imposed in many countries may have the opposite
effect of what was intended. “Globally, _the lockdown measures have increased
the number of people at risk of starvation to 1.1 billion, and they are
putting at risk millions of lives”_ '[emphasis mine].

